
In HTML emails, always set text and background colors in pair - kuon
https://www.kuon.ch/post/2020-06-07-dark-email/
======
petee
This, and don't use transparent images without setting background either
please! I've gotten emails from large companies that were completely white,
because someone assumed a certain background color

~~~
kuon
Transparent images can also be a problem outside emails, image viewers can
have different background colors.

I had this issue when I was working on a embed project (similar to embed.ly),
some websites had transparent image (in open graph or schema.org) and not all
of them were expecting white background, so I have to crawl the page and try
to detect the background color best suited for the image. This didn't work
well (and required crawling the page) so I ended up doing edge detection on
the image (easy with transparency) and average the resulting color to find the
best background.

